# Community > Resource Library >  Printable Targets

## Spanners

I will update this post as I dig them out

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff spanners.  I use the "basic grid" from mytargets.com when zeroing / checking zero as I find the red centre better than the grey scale.  Just a personal preference I guess.

----------


## sako75

I like the Drill Dot, Crosshairs and Grid Square center.
Usually I just use the blank side of a glossy A3 calender and 1" red dots (so I can see the holes)

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Spanners...I have a little job to do with my Anshutz...scope not scoping as I would like :Oh Noes:    hares like it out though!!

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

Here's a few more targets:

bunny.pdf
BIGRINGS.pdf
A3_doctarg.pdf
Circ&Dia.pdf
Target 4in Diamond Grid.pdf
Target 5diamGridAA.pdf
Target DblDiamGrid.pdf
Target Dble Diamgrid.pdf

----------


## Gillie

I put together some targets witha  mate of mine a little while ago. I intended to use them in a small game target shoot as part of the NZDA branch i am invovled in. As turned out the hassle involved in changing the rules to a different target was too much for me to press on with it. 

So have a look and have fun with them. I have a magpie target as well but itis a bit large a file to upload to the forum.

Wild Cat Target.pdf
Rabbit Target.pdf
Possum Target.pdf

----------


## Summit

Just printed out that wild cat target and stuck it on my cat hating workmate's desk. He is in heaven. Great targets cheers

----------


## Gillie

Thanks mate, 
We initially did them up as an alternative target to the NZDA HUNTS rabbit target (which is pretty much useless IMO). After we did them up though we started looking at them as being great for a varmint type competition shoot. So for rimfire 25m rabbit and magpie targets, 50m possum and cat targets. With the centrefires you could use any of the targets out to any distance you wanted!

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

TargetA.pdf
TargetB.pdf
TargetC.pdf

----------


## Bryan

Here are some that I developed for myself. Enjoy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Can we sticky this thread please, saves searching for it each time.

----------


## BRADS

> Can we sticky this thread please, saves searching for it each time.


Vc unlike ya 308 the 280 only needs sighting once :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Lol. Got a brand new 308 to sight in today. Not mine unfortunatly.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

Have 2 to check near future ,that grid I can leave the tap measure at home they nearly 1" squares.

----------


## Rushy

> Lol. Got a brand new 308 to sight in today. Not mine unfortunatly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


How did that go VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> How did that go VC?


Yea alright. Haven't got time to develop a load for it so just slapped some rounds together and zerod so he can flatten a deer next weekend :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 6x47

Here's a sample of the ones I did:



Easy to aim at and you can quickly work out off the 1" grid how far you're out.
I have them from a single diamond up to six per page

----------


## Ranger 888

For sighting in, I find the best target is one with a large easily seen cross (vertical and horizontal lines) ,so that you can align your scope reticule with the lines.

----------

